# Oil wrench



## gobble-gobble (May 5, 2011)

I have a 2005 Rialra , 2.8- v6 , 24 valve I can't seem to find the right wrench to remove the canister filter. Does anyone know the corect size.
Tks Rem


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

36mm i think? maybe 37mm.....


----------



## gobble-gobble (May 5, 2011)

*wrench*

Thank you


----------

